# Trump's Endgame Begins Now



## Mrs. M.

The endgame begins now. There is only one word to describe what is coming next for GOP establishment candidates and their party. Checkmate.

In April of 2014, Donald Trump tweeted, “We all know that chess is a game of strategy. So is business.” Think like a Champion.

A well played chess game has three stages. The opening, the middle game and the end game.

Trump established his absolute dominance of the GOP presidential race in his opening move. He developed his pieces early on and seized control of the center of the board with lightning speed.

14 months later,Trump is still in control of the center exchanging the pieces he doesn't need while leaving his opponents stripped of their positions in this political chess match. Unbeknownst to GOP contenders, they have been playing Trump's game instead of their own.

Reacting to your opponent's game plan means you have lost sight of your own (if ever you had one). Nothing can destroy your chances of a strong end game faster. It's a killer. Champions *act. *Losers *react.*

The Wharton graduate who has converted chess strategies into a successful formula for winning the nomination, has had his eye on the end game from the beginning.

Trump waited patiently for Marco Rubio to make his move. I believe Trump was more than happy to sacrifice one debate to the freshman Senator in exchange for what he was about to take off the board.

Within 24 hours after that debate, Rubio made his move to destroy Donald Trump by way of personal attacks. That was the move Trump was waiting for. Marco Rubio has been left with one memorable moment on stage with Donald Trump and Trump now has Florida.

That is Bobby Fischer style chess. Like Fischer, Trump is a genius.

When Bobby Fischer won the US Chess Championship in 1956, he was virtually unknown to the chess world. When Donald Trump tossed his hat into the 2016 GOP presidential ring, he was the newcomer.

Without a record or the GOP establishment baggage to weigh him down, the political outsider surprised everyone in the room when he blitzed the competition. People said, It's a fluke! He got lucky. Trump will go nowhere. http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/04/magazine/donald-trump-is-not-going-anywhere.html

Likewise, when Fischer won his first championship in 1956, the scholastic world of chess thought it was a fluke. He was only 13 yrs. Old with a much lower rating than the rest of the contenders. It was a huge psychological advantage for Fischer because no one knew who he was or how well he could play the game.

And so it goes with the GOP Establishment and a stunned media who made the devastating mistake of underestimating Donald Trump's ability to succeed on the political scene. Trump was looked upon as a real estate mogul turned reality show television star.  If the GOP were any more short-sighted they would need a seeing eye dog.

Like dominoes falling one after another, the GOP candidates who vowed to defeat Trump have gone home. Rubio will soon be going home to Florida with the knowledge that he couldn't even win his own state. With news of Kaisich receiving contributions from George Soros, it is quite possible he won't be able to win Ohio either.

That leaves Ted Cruz who has the reputation of being the most disliked Senator in the US Senate. If you believe that Ted Cruz is going to win on personality, I've got news for you. It will take the GOP fixing the nomination to carry him there. He cannot get there on his own two “ostrich skin covered” feet.

Allow me to offer one final comparison between Bobby Fischer and Donald Trump when considering the desperation of the opposition.

Fischer understood why Karpov, Kasparov and Korchnoi resorted to cheating. They simply could not defeat Fischer while abiding by the rules in a fair competition. Neither can the GOP establishment defeat Trump without cheating and they know it.

Quoting Fischer:

Karpov, Kasparov and Korchnoi have absolutely destroyed chess by their immoral, unethical, prearranged games. These guys are the lowest dogs around. 
- Bobby Fischer

What the GOP establishment has done to presidential elections is no less despicable. They are, as Bobby Fischer would say, “the lowest dogs around.”

Fischer stated that there was open collusion between the Russian players. They agreed ahead of time to draw the games they played against each other. Every time they drew they gave each other half a point. Fischer said, “These guys have nothing on me. They can't even touch me.”

This is precisely the scenario we are witnessing on the GOP political stage right now.

Trump will win the nomination. When he does? He should consider sending Hillary Clinton the same message Fischer sent Spassky after defeating his own competition:

Congratulations on winning the right to meet me for the Championship!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nope.


----------



## Boss

Mrs. M. said:


> It will take the GOP fixing the nomination to carry him there. He cannot get there on his own two “ostrich skin covered” feet.



I agree with your entire analysis except this part.  All due respect with the Senator's podiatry, I think if this were a legitimate two-man race Cruz could defeat Trump. The Establishment has decided to throw the nomination to Trump in order to ensure it won't be Ted Cruz. They still maintain the incredible idea that they could parachute in their pick in a brokered convention but that's a fantasy... it won't happen. Rubio and Kasich cannot mathematically win the nomination after tonight. Cruz is still very much in the running but not with Rubio and Kasich siphoning off votes.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Kasich and Rubio could win in a brokered convention.

After tonight, Donald cannot take a majority of delegates into the convention.

All bets are off.


----------



## DarkFury

JakeStarkey said:


> Kasich and Rubio could win in a brokered convention.
> 
> After tonight, Donald cannot take a majority of delegates into the convention.
> 
> All bets are off.


*Ah, yes he can. If he takes 50% of the states plus California.*


----------



## JakeStarkey

DarkFury said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kasich and Rubio could win in a brokered convention.
> 
> After tonight, Donald cannot take a majority of delegates into the convention.
> 
> All bets are off.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ah, yes he can. If he takes 50% of the states plus California.*
Click to expand...

Big if.  Kasich tomorrow begins a campaign on "decency" and will be pointing straight at HRC, DT, and TC.


----------



## DarkFury

JakeStarkey said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kasich and Rubio could win in a brokered convention.
> 
> After tonight, Donald cannot take a majority of delegates into the convention.
> 
> All bets are off.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ah, yes he can. If he takes 50% of the states plus California.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big if.  Kasich tomorrow begins a campaign on "decency" and will be pointing straight at HRC, DT, and TC.
Click to expand...

*He MAY want to skip that right now.
Major Kasich backer embroiled in sex-slave suit

The timing is not good.*


----------



## edthecynic




----------



## DarkFury

Boss said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will take the GOP fixing the nomination to carry him there. He cannot get there on his own two “ostrich skin covered” feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with your entire analysis except this part.  All due respect with the Senator's podiatry, I think if this were a legitimate two-man race Cruz could defeat Trump. The Establishment has decided to throw the nomination to Trump in order to ensure it won't be Ted Cruz. They still maintain the incredible idea that they could parachute in their pick in a brokered convention but that's a fantasy... it won't happen. Rubio and Kasich cannot mathematically win the nomination after tonight. Cruz is still very much in the running but not with Rubio and Kasich siphoning off votes.
Click to expand...

*I think the GOP will pressure Trump to have Kasich as VP.*


----------



## Katzndogz

DarkFury said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will take the GOP fixing the nomination to carry him there. He cannot get there on his own two “ostrich skin covered” feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with your entire analysis except this part.  All due respect with the Senator's podiatry, I think if this were a legitimate two-man race Cruz could defeat Trump. The Establishment has decided to throw the nomination to Trump in order to ensure it won't be Ted Cruz. They still maintain the incredible idea that they could parachute in their pick in a brokered convention but that's a fantasy... it won't happen. Rubio and Kasich cannot mathematically win the nomination after tonight. Cruz is still very much in the running but not with Rubio and Kasich siphoning off votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I think the GOP will pressure Trump to have Kasich as VP.*
Click to expand...

That's a thought but Kasich brings nothing to the table.  Rubio ended his campaign with more delegates than Kasich.

If the Republicans win there is only one path.  Trump/Cruz is the only combination.   The GOP establishment would rather bring in someone else.  They think Mitt Romney,  the Third party Trump/Cruz should easily overcome that.


----------



## DarkFury

Tipsycatlover said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will take the GOP fixing the nomination to carry him there. He cannot get there on his own two “ostrich skin covered” feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with your entire analysis except this part.  All due respect with the Senator's podiatry, I think if this were a legitimate two-man race Cruz could defeat Trump. The Establishment has decided to throw the nomination to Trump in order to ensure it won't be Ted Cruz. They still maintain the incredible idea that they could parachute in their pick in a brokered convention but that's a fantasy... it won't happen. Rubio and Kasich cannot mathematically win the nomination after tonight. Cruz is still very much in the running but not with Rubio and Kasich siphoning off votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I think the GOP will pressure Trump to have Kasich as VP.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a thought but Kasich brings nothing to the table.  Rubio ended his campaign with more delegates than Kasich.
> 
> If the Republicans win there is only one path.  Trump/Cruz is the only combination.   The GOP establishment would rather bring in someone else.  They think Mitt Romney,  the Third party Trump/Cruz should easily overcome that.
Click to expand...

*If it goes Trump/Cruz it would be Romney forced to run 3rd party.*


----------



## JakeStarkey

DarkFury said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kasich and Rubio could win in a brokered convention.
> 
> After tonight, Donald cannot take a majority of delegates into the convention.
> 
> All bets are off.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ah, yes he can. If he takes 50% of the states plus California.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big if.  Kasich tomorrow begins a campaign on "decency" and will be pointing straight at HRC, DT, and TC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He MAY want to skip that right now.
> Major Kasich backer embroiled in sex-slave suit
> 
> The timing is not good.*
Click to expand...

Not at all. He rebukes and denounces such behavior, pointing that Trump has trouble doing the right thing on matters of ethics and other troubles.

If Trump is the nominee, he should go down on his knees and beg Kasich to be his VP candidate.


----------



## DarkFury

JakeStarkey said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kasich and Rubio could win in a brokered convention.
> 
> After tonight, Donald cannot take a majority of delegates into the convention.
> 
> All bets are off.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ah, yes he can. If he takes 50% of the states plus California.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big if.  Kasich tomorrow begins a campaign on "decency" and will be pointing straight at HRC, DT, and TC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He MAY want to skip that right now.
> Major Kasich backer embroiled in sex-slave suit
> 
> The timing is not good.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. He rebukes and denounces such behavior, pointing that Trump has trouble doing the right thing on matters of ethics and other troubles.
Click to expand...

*When your largest major backer is tied up with a SEX SLAVE lawsuit, you got problems. *


----------



## JakeStarkey

Trump will easily take Illinois, while Cruz will push him hard in Missouri and Illinois.


----------



## JakeStarkey

DarkFury said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kasich and Rubio could win in a brokered convention.
> 
> After tonight, Donald cannot take a majority of delegates into the convention.
> 
> All bets are off.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ah, yes he can. If he takes 50% of the states plus California.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big if.  Kasich tomorrow begins a campaign on "decency" and will be pointing straight at HRC, DT, and TC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He MAY want to skip that right now.
> Major Kasich backer embroiled in sex-slave suit
> 
> The timing is not good.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. He rebukes and denounces such behavior, pointing that Trump has trouble doing the right thing on matters of ethics and other troubles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *When your largest major backer is tied up with a SEX SLAVE lawsuit, you got problems. *
Click to expand...

Nope, he will, because of his reputation for innate decency and a rebuke of the sinner, Kasich will have no problem with it.


----------



## DarkFury

JakeStarkey said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ah, yes he can. If he takes 50% of the states plus California.*
> 
> 
> 
> Big if.  Kasich tomorrow begins a campaign on "decency" and will be pointing straight at HRC, DT, and TC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He MAY want to skip that right now.
> Major Kasich backer embroiled in sex-slave suit
> 
> The timing is not good.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. He rebukes and denounces such behavior, pointing that Trump has trouble doing the right thing on matters of ethics and other troubles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *When your largest major backer is tied up with a SEX SLAVE lawsuit, you got problems. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, he will, because of his reputation for innate decency and a rebuke of the sinner, Kasich will have no problem with it.
Click to expand...

Major Kasich backer embroiled in sex-slave suit


----------



## Vigilante

JakeStarkey said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ah, yes he can. If he takes 50% of the states plus California.*
> 
> 
> 
> Big if.  Kasich tomorrow begins a campaign on "decency" and will be pointing straight at HRC, DT, and TC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He MAY want to skip that right now.
> Major Kasich backer embroiled in sex-slave suit
> 
> The timing is not good.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. He rebukes and denounces such behavior, pointing that Trump has trouble doing the right thing on matters of ethics and other troubles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *When your largest major backer is tied up with a SEX SLAVE lawsuit, you got problems. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, he will, because of his reputation for innate decency and a rebuke of the sinner, Kasich will have no problem with it.
Click to expand...


The JakeAss making himself look like a JakeAss again!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Mrs. M. said:


> That leaves Ted Cruz who has the reputation of being the most disliked Senator in the US Senate.



Not a relevant point. If he's most disliked, it's by the media (not at all by the citizenry); and the media will slam any GOP candidate and coddle any Democrat candidate.


----------



## Boss

DarkFury said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will take the GOP fixing the nomination to carry him there. He cannot get there on his own two “ostrich skin covered” feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with your entire analysis except this part.  All due respect with the Senator's podiatry, I think if this were a legitimate two-man race Cruz could defeat Trump. The Establishment has decided to throw the nomination to Trump in order to ensure it won't be Ted Cruz. They still maintain the incredible idea that they could parachute in their pick in a brokered convention but that's a fantasy... it won't happen. Rubio and Kasich cannot mathematically win the nomination after tonight. Cruz is still very much in the running but not with Rubio and Kasich siphoning off votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I think the GOP will pressure Trump to have Kasich as VP.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a thought but Kasich brings nothing to the table.  Rubio ended his campaign with more delegates than Kasich.
> 
> If the Republicans win there is only one path.  Trump/Cruz is the only combination.   The GOP establishment would rather bring in someone else.  They think Mitt Romney,  the Third party Trump/Cruz should easily overcome that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If it goes Trump/Cruz it would be Romney forced to run 3rd party.*
Click to expand...


As WHAT... The Butt Hurt Party?


----------



## JakeStarkey

I bitch slapped Vigilante again.  Told him Kasich would win OH and that Cruz would slow down Trump in MO and NC.

There is no way now, with Rubio out, that Trump is going to get a majority of delegates.

df can keep posting that link, but it means nothing in terms of the race.

I told you all that  Trump was beginning to lose traction two weeks ago, and now the grind will get harder, he will slow and not get enough delegates to force the convention's hand.

We can't win the WH now, I think, because of the Trumphuks, but we should be able to hold a one or two seat majority in the Senate.


----------



## DarkFury

Boss said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will take the GOP fixing the nomination to carry him there. He cannot get there on his own two “ostrich skin covered” feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with your entire analysis except this part.  All due respect with the Senator's podiatry, I think if this were a legitimate two-man race Cruz could defeat Trump. The Establishment has decided to throw the nomination to Trump in order to ensure it won't be Ted Cruz. They still maintain the incredible idea that they could parachute in their pick in a brokered convention but that's a fantasy... it won't happen. Rubio and Kasich cannot mathematically win the nomination after tonight. Cruz is still very much in the running but not with Rubio and Kasich siphoning off votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I think the GOP will pressure Trump to have Kasich as VP.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a thought but Kasich brings nothing to the table.  Rubio ended his campaign with more delegates than Kasich.
> 
> If the Republicans win there is only one path.  Trump/Cruz is the only combination.   The GOP establishment would rather bring in someone else.  They think Mitt Romney,  the Third party Trump/Cruz should easily overcome that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If it goes Trump/Cruz it would be Romney forced to run 3rd party.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As WHAT... The Butt Hurt Party?
Click to expand...

*Their cry "We will destroy the party to stop Trump" is a bluff.
*


----------



## JakeStarkey

DarkFury said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with your entire analysis except this part.  All due respect with the Senator's podiatry, I think if this were a legitimate two-man race Cruz could defeat Trump. The Establishment has decided to throw the nomination to Trump in order to ensure it won't be Ted Cruz. They still maintain the incredible idea that they could parachute in their pick in a brokered convention but that's a fantasy... it won't happen. Rubio and Kasich cannot mathematically win the nomination after tonight. Cruz is still very much in the running but not with Rubio and Kasich siphoning off votes.
> 
> 
> 
> *I think the GOP will pressure Trump to have Kasich as VP.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a thought but Kasich brings nothing to the table.  Rubio ended his campaign with more delegates than Kasich.
> 
> If the Republicans win there is only one path.  Trump/Cruz is the only combination.   The GOP establishment would rather bring in someone else.  They think Mitt Romney,  the Third party Trump/Cruz should easily overcome that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If it goes Trump/Cruz it would be Romney forced to run 3rd party.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As WHAT... The Butt Hurt Party?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Their cry "We will destroy the party to stop Trump" is a bluff.*
Click to expand...

The cry will be, "We won't let Trump destroy the party, so we will run a mainstream candidate GOP candidate against him."


----------



## DarkFury

JakeStarkey said:


> I bitch slapped Vigilante again.  Told him Kasich would win OH and that Cruz would slow down Trump in MO and NC.
> 
> There is no way now, with Rubio out, that Trump is going to get a majority of delegates.
> 
> df can keep posting that link, but it means nothing in terms of the race.
> 
> I told you all that  Trump was beginning to lose traction two weeks ago, and now the grind will get harder, he will slow and not get enough delegates to force the convention's hand.
> 
> We can't win the WH now, I think, because of the Trumphuks, but we should be able to hold a one or two seat majority in the Senate.


*More then a few ways but you are to stupid to realize it. So here is one. Cruz pledges his delegates to Trump for a VP slot and the GOP "elite" shits their pants because now instead of one they HATE in the oval office, they get TWO.

And that is "IF" it goes brokered. See the "elite" are not the only ones who can cut a deal. So can the runners.*


----------



## Manonthestreet

*Official: Blue-collar Democrats flocking to Trump* Donald Trump's incendiary rhetoric history - CNN Video    Trump doesnt need Kasich.....


----------



## JakeStarkey

Cruz, df, is not playing for second place on the ticket.

He wants the top spot, and now he knows that Trump can be deprived a majority of the delegates.

Cruz, if he can get a convention open to deals, will out deal Trump for the top spot.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Manonthestreet said:


> *Official: Blue-collar Democrats flocking to Trump* Donald Trump's incendiary rhetoric history - CNN Video    Trump doesnt need Kasich.....


And to Kasich in order to defeat Trump, which they did quite forcefully.


----------



## JakeStarkey

As of right now in NC alone, Trump has 336,000 votes.  The others have 471,000.  He does not have the majority in one state.  Cruz will get almost the same number of delegates.  Same same in MO.  OH is all Kasich; FL is all Trump.


----------



## Manonthestreet

JakeStarkey said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Official: Blue-collar Democrats flocking to Trump* Donald Trump's incendiary rhetoric history - CNN Video    Trump doesnt need Kasich.....
> 
> 
> 
> And to Kasich in order to defeat Trump, which they did quite forcefully.
Click to expand...


Trump nationwide Kasich one state.....oooops.....The guys as likeable as Nixon and stiff as Ford


----------



## JakeStarkey

Trump once again got a total of about 35% of the total vote tonightand not enough delegaews.


----------



## Manonthestreet

What Trump needs is assassination insurance which is Cruz.......and assure Conservatives he intends to implement at least some of what he said as he appears to be wavering


----------



## JakeStarkey

Trump will now start moving to the center because he knows he is going to have to fight in a convention.  Watch Mr. Deal make deals.


----------



## DarkFury

JakeStarkey said:


> Trump will now start moving to the center because he knows he is going to have to fight in a convention.  Watch Mr. Deal make deals.


*"You don't make deals with losers"....Art Of The Deal.
And he will by voters be given a mandate. NO backing up and NO giving up.*


----------



## Manonthestreet

“For a campaign frequently depicted as offering a rallying point for the white working class, the people volunteering to help Mr. Trump here are noteworthy for their ethnic diversity,” the report says. “They include a young woman who recently arrived from Peru; an immigrant from the Philippines; a 70-year-old Lakota Indian; a teenage son of Russian immigrants; a Mexican-American.”

The group was also politically diverse, including lifelong Republicans as well as libertarians and even ex-Democrats. Several are immigrants or the children of immigrants, who emphasized they arrived in the U.S. legally, often taking many years to navigate the process and become full citizens. Besides concerns about immigration, many also hope Trump can improve the U.S. economy or shake up a stagnant Washington, D.C. political environment. http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/14/u...e-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=1  KKK MEME is fail


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

Reality check:
Nate Silver 11:48 PM

"So far, Trump has won 37.1 percent of the votes throughout Republican primaries and caucuses. That percentage is up tonight after Trump had strong results in Florida and other states. And it will could climb further in subsequent states, especially with only three candidates remaining in the race. But the percentage is still on the low end by the standards of previous nominees. Since primaries became widespread in 1972, only George McGovern won his party’s nomination with a smaller share of the vote — just 25.3 percent, with McGovern winning by taking advantage of delegate rules that he had helped to write." - fivethirtyeight.com


NOMINEE.....YEAR  ........   PARTY   ........  POPULAR VOTE SHARE
Reagan*........1984......Republicans..........98.8%
Bush*    ........ 2004   ........  Republicans  ........   98.1
Clinton* ........    1996 ........    Democrats ........    89.0
Obama*   ........  2012    ........ Democrats ........    88.9
Nixon*  ........   1972 ........    Republicans     ........86.9
Gore    ........ 2000   ........  Democrats    ........ 75.4
Bush*   ........  1992   ........  Republicans  ........   72.8
Bush     ........1988    ........ Republicans    ........ 67.9
Bush   ........  2000    ........ Republicans    ........ 62.0
Kerry   ........  2004    ........ Democrats   ........  60.1
Reagan    ........ 1980    ........ Republicans  ........   59.8
Dole   ........  1996    ........ Republicans   ........  58.8
Clinton    ........ 2016  ........   Democrats ........    57.8
Ford*    ........ 1976  ........   Republicans   ........  53.3
Romney   ........  2012    ........ Republicans  ........   52.1
Clinton    ........ 1992 ........    Democrats ........    52.0
Carter*   ........  1980........     Democrats........     51.1
Obama   ........  2008    ........ Democrats    ........ 47.3
McCain   ........  2008     ........Republicans   ........  47.3
Dukakis  ........   1988    ........ Democrats     ........42.4
Carter ........    1976    ........ Democrats     ........40.2
Mondale   ........  1984     ........Democrats   ........  38.3
Trump  ........   2016........     Republicans    ........ 37.1
McGovern     ........1972   ........  Democrats   ........  25.3
Which nominees produced consensus?

Asterisks indicate incumbents

Source: The Green Papers, Wikipedia​


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"Trump's Endgame Begins Now"

And that game will indeed come to an end this November when he loses the GE.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Mrs. M. said:


> ​
> The endgame begins now. There is only one word to describe what is coming next for GOP establishment candidates and their party. Checkmate.



Using chess terminology I would say the GOP finds itself in "*zugzwang" *a situation in which the obligation to make a move in one's turn is a serious, often decisive, disadvantage.  The GOP must select Trump or someone else from the remaining field [Cruz/Kasich] or a "wildcard" [Paul Ryan etc ]....either move will put the GOP at a disadvantage. If the latter move is made an an "establishment" candidate emerges it will fracture the GOP into two camps.

*If Trump Emerges*
Trump is unlikely to be as effective in "branding" Hillary Clinton as he was and has been at branding his GOP opponents as "loser, weak, little" etc. For one thing forewarned is forearmed for another Hillary has been in the spotlight and in the crucible of GOP partisan attacks thus  she has developed "antibodies" or some limited immunity to certain "branding" attacks. Yet another factor is that 10 percent of the general election voters are not thinking that Slavery was better for the US as was the case in the primary [I use 10% on the basis that Trump has the support of about half the GOP voters and of that half 20 % think Emancipation was wrong]

I liken Trump GOP Primary success to the use of the "wildcat" play some years back in the NFL which caught the New England Pats of all teams flat footed and resulted in the Miami Dolphins unexpected victory. Since that time though it became increasingly ineffective as defenses figured out how to defend against this wrinkle in strategy.

I think a version of the "Swiftboating" attacks launched on Kerry will be used on Trump under the Rove doctrine of "use the opponents strong point against him".
Under this doctrine Kerry's service was used successfully against him by a series of surrogate attacks funded by the Bush people.. The Trump  business judgement his temperament his "tell like it is"  image will be used against him ... If these attacks are sharp enough and aimed purposefully at his ego it could unhinge him in public outbursts ...



Having said all that ...Trump is very dangerous and one cannot overestimate how gullible and uninformed/misinformed the US voting population is at this time ...


----------



## Alex.

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> The endgame begins now. There is only one word to describe what is coming next for GOP establishment candidates and their party. Checkmate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using chess terminology I would say the GOP finds itself in "*zugzwang" *a situation in which the obligation to make a move in one's turn is a serious, often decisive, disadvantage.  The GOP must select Trump or someone else from the remaining field [Cruz/Kasich] or a "wildcard" [Paul Ryan etc ]....either move will put the GOP at a disadvantage. If the latter move is made an an "establishment" candidate emerges it will fracture the GOP into two camps.
> 
> *If Trump Emerges*
> Trump is unlikely to be as effective in "branding" Hillary Clinton as he was and has been at branding his GOP opponents as "loser, weak, little" etc. For one thing forewarned is forearmed for another Hillary has been in the spotlight and in the crucible of GOP partisan attacks thus  she has developed "antibodies" or some limited immunity to certain "branding" attacks. Yet another factor is that 10 percent of the general election voters are not thinking that Slavery was better for the US as was the case in the primary [I use 10% on the basis that Trump has the support of about half the GOP voters and of that half 20 % think Emancipation was wrong]
> 
> I liken Trump GOP Primary success to the use of the "wildcat" play some years back in the NFL which caught the New England Pats of all teams flat footed and resulted in the Miami Dolphins unexpected victory. Since that time though it became increasingly ineffective as defenses figured out how to defend against this wrinkle in strategy.
> 
> I think a version of the "Swiftboating" attacks launched on Kerry will be used on Trump under the Rove doctrine of "use the opponents strong point against him".
> Under this doctrine Kerry's service was used successfully against him by a series of surrogate attacks funded by the Bush people.. The Trump  business judgement his temperament his "tell like it is"  image will be used against him ... If these attacks are sharp enough and aimed purposefully at his ego it could unhinge him in public outbursts ...
> 
> 
> 
> Having said all that ...Trump is very dangerous and one cannot overestimate how gullible and uninformed/misinformed the US voting population is at this time ...
Click to expand...




> Having said all that ...Trump is very dangerous and one cannot overestimate how gullible and uninformed/misinformed the US voting population is at this time ..



The public is no more or less gullible when they voted Obama in. This democratic process is a means by which the public becomes more seasoned and less gullible. As you personally may feel the public needs more guidance, the public has a mind of its own and is very capable of choosing who they wish to lead them.


----------



## Agit8r

Bobby Fischer went nuts later in life.  That much they have in common.


----------



## candycorn

If the "end game" involves healing the GOP that is a very hard trick to pull off since the person most responsible for it's destruction is the last man standing.  Sort of like relying on the arsonist that burned your house down to re-build it for you.  

The GOP has to make a choice.  Either screw the Trump supporters at the convention and rip the band-aid off at one time letting the chips fall where they may.  Or nominate Trump into near certain defeat against HRC.  If she avoids playing Trump's game and other faux paxes, she wins easily.  The GE electorate can't stand the man and the electoral math is too damning to the GOP.  Of course a 3rd way it may play out is that he wins; and that may be the most devestating of all for the GOP.  It would be like a 4 year long train wreck with idiotic policy and moronic idea after mornoic idea getting approved.  The only real winners in that scenrio are the Jimmy Kimmels and Jimmy Fallons of the world.  Leno still does his bit in Vegas; we know who he is supporting.


----------

